# Advice on Eliminator type blinds



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a few of the things. I saw on an previous thread talk about the destroyer blind by Gooseview, sounded like they were going to be promoted by this website. I do like the idea of a waterproof bottom. 
Any advice on which brand and where to get the best deal would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Final Approach X Land'r - Lowest profile you can get. Can't bump the doors open on accident, warm in the winter, Room behind the seat for about 4 doz. silos, and supposedly theres a gun scabbard that I have yet to find.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I have both an X-Landr and Eliminator Pro. Only complaint I have about the X-landr is that the stubble straps are not elastic. The stubble/corn leaves, etc that you thread through the straps tend to fall off easy when you open the doors, wind blows, etc. Other than that, it is easy to transport and is comfortable. I paid $225 for a new one.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I bought a couple of Eliminator Pros for myself and one of my hunting buddies... Liked 'em so much I went and bought 2 more just to make sure everyone in my hunting party was sitting in one. I wish they were a little more affordable though...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you are looking for a blind that doesnt take up alot of room buy a Avery Finisher, they fold really nice, unlike the eliminator. The X-lander I think is not worth buying, many faults with them like the stubble straps, it sucks when you have to be dinking around with trying to keep your blind stubbled as birds are trying to work the dekes. Plus you cant out any pressure on the bars or else they will bend. I have beat the #### out of my blind and there hasnt been one problem with it. Or else go with the Destroyer, by GooseVeiw, they are very user friendly, plus the bottom of the blind you can use as a sled in the spring to haul your dekes out to your spot, they have lots of room, even for your dog.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with GB3, go with the Finisher. There is plenty of room. I am 6'3" and don't have any problem getting in and out of it. The Destroyer is also a good blind, but I still think I prefer the finisher above all else.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I have used the Finisher and I agree with the above--they fold up better and are more durable. But I didn't think it was very comfortable compared to the X-Landr or Eliminator. I don't know if you would be able to fit a dog in there either. I know a couple guys who get their dogs in their Elminators with them.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

If you are looking for roominess and a low profile go with the Destroyer. They have a large storage compartment in the headrest to store all the accessories that go with hunting. They are easy to haul around in your pickup. I hunt my dog in the blind with me with out any problems. Finally the sides go all the way to the ground so you don't have to worry about bending the support bars as in the Avery and FA blinds. If you want more info PM me. I could even get you out in one.


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

Go with the Destroyer! If Doug can't help you e-mail me @ bgsorenson aol.com and I will give you a good price on one.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Is there a website where we can check out these Destroyers and also, what is the ballpark price for both new and used?


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Qwack, just PM Brian and he can give you the details. If you want to see one, I live west of Fargo and am going to be out this weekend. Send we a PM and maybe we can get together somewhere!!


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Here's the page for the Destroyer: http://www.gooseview.com/gooseview/destroyer.htm


----------



## TWetlands (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok, I am in the same shoes as Wood Duck. I have been researching blinds really hard for the last 2 months and it seems as though Avery, Final Approach and Gooseview all make great blinds and depending on your needs you'll love whatever you get. But the next question is "What is the best pattern for them?" besides the natural folage in that field. Now I hunt alot of disc-ed field and for the last couple of years I just layed under a magnum and thats not very comfotable, so what do you guys think?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

To be honest, camo patterns don't really matter on blinds. I've never just sat in my blind without brushing it. By the time I have it brushed with corn, wheat, or whatever I'm hunting in, you can't even see the actual blind material...and neither can the geese. :wink:


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

I use a destroyer in farm land corn belt camo because I mostly hunt cornfields. You can buy quick covers for the destroyer in different camo patterns if you wish. When hunting Nodak I use a farm land gold quick cover so it blends in a little better. It takes less grass or stalks to cover your blind if it already blends in with the surroundings. But like Matt said any pattern will work if you brush them out good enough.


----------

